# What's your opinion of the Life Like T chassis...



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

What's your opinion of the Life Like T chassis especially for racing in a box stock class on TOMY track?

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

BRS Hobbies said:


> What's your opinion of the Life Like T chassis especially for racing in a box stock class on TOMY track?
> 
> Best regards,
> Brian


Which is the 'T' chassis? The inline chassis?

Dan


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

They are inexpensive in twin packs and work good in 
box stock.On routed tracks they realy fly.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

They have 2 small dot magnets and a space on both sides of the armature between the motor mags and chassis.
My opinion is they are quite fast, hold the track well but from what I am told no service parts? I have not needed any and they seem to take a beating ok.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I think right now the LL T-Chassis is the best choice as far as bang for your buck and for an inexpensive weekly racing car. There are service parts available at Lucky Bob's and the company has probably the best service department I have encountered. I would check the spacing for the wider bodies to see if side by side works. There are narrower bodies available from older versions and the m-car. Run them with only rear tires swapped for dbl flanged rims and slip-ons to keep costs down. Very simple rules.


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

They are fast no doubt but I don't like the design, seem to cheap looking I like front axles with wheel choices, I like motor and traction magnet choices also.
The ones I have want pass through a tech block without allot of sanding.
I like the older chassis better but heat can be a problem with the motor design, flat magnets and pole piece and all.

I like the tyco X2 and G+ better and even the SRT.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I agree with Slotcarjames. I would opt for the Tomy SG+ or SRT for box stock racing. They run very well out of the box, smooth and quiet (unlike the LL), have plenty of service parts available, are repairable, and your choice of bodies and types of bodies is virtually unlimited. They will mount just about any AFX, Tomy, or JL/AW XT body, and JL Thunderjets body, from stockers to NASCAR, CanAm, TransAm, GT, GTP, LeMans, and even open wheel F1/Indy style bodies. That's the real closer in my mind - huge choice of bodies. With Life-Like you are basically limited to NASCAR bodies and a small number of stockers. Easy choice in my mind unless you are only interested in NASCAR and don't mind the noisy Ts.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The T chassis cars I have run too dang fast to see. WAY too fast for my 4x8 layout. They have noticably less magnetic grip on Tomy track. They stick to Life-Like track much better (go figure). They also need smaller front tires and/or pick-up shoe tweeks to work with the lower Tomy track rails. My son and I still occasionally setup a big oval on the floor to run the Life-Like cars, but they spend most of their time stored. They are inexpensive, so inexpensive that the $7-$12 the LHS gets for a LL tune-up kit is a rather poor investment compared to the price of a new car. Disposable...just the way kids today like it.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I prefer the older "M" chassis.It seems to me that the "T" chassis is very finicky.Also the pick-up shoe design just plain s#cks!


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I appreciate the information and the suggestions. 

I have kind of ruled out the SG+ due to the high number of aftermarket parts available which could make it hard to tech the chassis for a box stock class. The AFX Turbo or SRT would be another good option as the chassis is fairly simple and as mentioned a good selection of bodies are available. 

Has anyone tried running the T-chassis without the neo traction magnets and slip on silicone tires at a reduced track voltage? Seems like the car might be a lot of fun to drive this way. One reason I was leaning towards the T-chassis is because it is a very simple chassis and not a lot of aftermarket parts exist so it should be easy to tech. Also, a good selection of NASCAR bodies are avaliable for the chassis.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

From you point of view, I would go with the SRT. simple like the T but a better shoe and pickup system. If the little spring arm gets broken on the T you are out of luck. Also with the buddy clip from Buds HO you can run all the Tomy Johnny Ligthing, AW and Tyco 440X2 Nascar bodies. A quick look at the motor, width tech gage and min. tire dia. rule you have it made.

I do agree with you on the Nascar bodies from Life Like.

Here is the way I see the two cars.

Life Like T Chassis
Strong Points:
Faster for the most part
More Nascar Bodies

SRT Turbo
As fast depending on the track
Better Can Motor when repair or replacement is needed
Better & Stronger Gears
Better Pickup Shoe System
Stronger Guide Pin to include mount
Better Front wheels
More Bodies to pick from counting all the AFX, Tomy, JL, AW and even Tyco with budy clip.
Better running out of the box
Parts easier to find


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I prefer the older "M" chassis.


Me too. I've swapped out quite a few of my Ts with Ms from Tubtrack Bob because they just run better/smoother on Tomy track and I hate the pickup shoe setup on the T. I've never tried a T on a routed track other than a wood track with welding wire rails and they ran like crap, way too much downforce. Ms run like SS cars on that same track (SS cars run like Mods). I'm pretty sure the Ts would do much better on a Max or LL track. They have a wicked motor, in the 4 ohm range, so I'm sure they will really come to life with the right track and power setup. The gravely noise under those big hollow bodies just grates on my nerves. Using Rokar style bodies helps, but some of those Rokar style bodies have rather shallow indentations for the chassis mounts and they dislodge easily. The LL body mount system does not hold up well to wrecks without putting some tacky on the body mount or taping the body to the chassis. 

But hey, if you ONLY want to run modern NASCAR, then Life-Like is a good choice.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Our group has raced these on Tomy track without any trouble. These cars are much faster then the 440-X2 and the Life-Like Fasttracker, so we can't race them with those cars in Boxstock form.

You need a brake rheostat hooked to your controller to take away the sudden stop of the car when you let off the throttle if you have just the brake wire hooked to the track.

Without a brake wire there is no brake at all, way to much coast.

It's a good car but I don't think it's the best, but it definitly has a place. It's very good in SuperStock form. Randy.


----------

